# Best book on feline genetics



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

So I'm looking for a good book on cat genetics. Can anyone recommend one? I want one that isn't too confusing.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Here's a book I found on amazon:



Amazon.ca


Hope its what your looking for good luck!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Um, this is about medical conditions in cats. Sometimes Amazon's search results aren't very accurate. Thank you though!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

oh, I'm so sorry!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Oh, it's fine! I'm sorry you went through that trouble!


----------

